

5 Reasons You Must Learn C++ - code-dog
http://nerds-central.blogspot.com/2012/01/5-reasons-what-language-should-i-learn.html

======
gte910h
It's a podcast

~~~
crusso
I'm sure it's very impressive.

~~~
gte910h
I mention that so people who dislike that sort of thing don't bother clicking
the link

